# Shuttle Endeavour's 26th Mission



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

I wanted to take photographs of the shuttle early on its final journey on the streets of Los Angeles, but I was only able to get away from my obligations about 24 hours after the move started. My only chance was very early on Saturday morning, the 13th of October. I drove about 60 miles from home to Inglewood where I was able to catch the shuttle a few blocks before it arrived at the Forum. It was my first time in the area, and with no time to set up and no press pass, I was just there to take what I could from the situation. It was run and gun style shooting. Lenses used- 28-300mmL, 16-35mmL II, bodies 5D2.

Post your street photos of the shuttle here.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

The wing cleared the post by a few inches.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

Security was tight. Nobody was allowed to run alongside the shuttle, and we had to wait until the shuttle was a good 50 yards past us before we could move.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

By the time the shuttle arrived at the Forum (former home of the Lakers), the sun had risen.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the first shot best. Looks like even the Space Shuttle has to wait for a green light to proceed! ;D


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

The mood was festive, and almost everyone had a camera.We're shooting the shooter.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

For a short write up of my experience that day (and more images), go here:
http://www.lightcrafterphotography.com/blog/2012/10/shuttle-endeavours-26th-mission

For the complete gallery of images at full resolution, go here:
http://www.lightcrafterphotography.com/p840281881
Click on the slideshow button, and use the left/right arrow keys to navigate.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> I like the first shot best. Looks like even the Space Shuttle has to wait for a green light to proceed! ;D


 
It seemed like the Shuttle was facing red lights the rest of the day - it was almost 24 hours late to its final destination.


----------



## stefsan (Oct 17, 2012)

Very cool shots, congrats! I like the first one and the one with the wing almost knocking down the street sign best.

It's a blody shame though that they retired the shuttles – they are probably the most awesome machines mankind has ever built.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

stefsan said:


> Very cool shots, congrats! I like the first one and the one with the wing almost knocking down the street sign best.
> 
> It's a blody shame though that they retired the shuttles – they are probably the most awesome machines mankind has ever built.


 
Thanks. It's the end of an era. The shuttle is a very long way from when the first humans started using stick tools. We are now ready for the next generation of transporters.

I visited your Flickr stream, you've got very cool images yourself, congrats!


----------

